# Malibu Rims..



## ifiwasperfect (Dec 22, 2010)

No go. Cruze bolt pattern is 5x105. The Malibu is 110.


----------



## darkmeth (Jan 18, 2011)

*oh well..*



ifiwasperfect said:


> No go. Cruze bolt pattern is 5x105. The Malibu is 110.


****.. too bad.. thanks for the quick reply


----------



## 72oly300 (Apr 9, 2011)

*Nogo on Malibus - How about 5-bolt Cobalt Wheels?*

Does anyone know if the Cruze wheel bolt pattern will fit a 5 bolt Cobalt? I would like to get a salvage yard wheel to help me do tire rotations and not have to undo the spare, jack, etc. I'm new to the forum. Great info. I've the 17 in wheels with 4 wheel discs. While I'm asking - does anyone have a source for aftermarket brake pads? The OE pads seem fairly agressive for "OE". In the past I've installed Akebono "premium" ceramics with good results. Thanks!


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

Cobalts are 4x100 or 5x110.


----------



## 72oly300 (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks for the quick reply. I am a GM-only person. Would another "OE" use the 5x105 pattern?? Again, trying to save my "salvage" wheel idea.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

I don't think any GM vehicles use the same bolt pattern as us (that I can think of)


----------

